# DIY background for an established tank



## easilyconfused (Aug 31, 2007)

I want to do a styrofoam and concrete background like the plans all over the internet, but every one says to use silicone to hold it to the back. It's a 20 gallon long already cycled with fish in it and I'd rather not have to pull the fish out to let the silicone set. If anything, I'd scrap the background if I can't come up with a way to keep it down. Any one have any thoughts on how to do this, or ways that have worked for them?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

I would buy a preform, the setting and problems that are caused by the concrete covering and paint is a hassle unless you have a spare tank to sit it in.


----------

